# /usr/portage/distfiles

## troopern

Vet itne om det är ngt viktigt i den, antar att man kan resna den ganska friskt eftersom det är dit alla packages laddas hem...?

----------

## nemhain

Ja, den är det bara att rensa när du känner för det.

----------

## b-llwyd

Själv sitter jag med uppringt internet, och värdesätter mina nedladdningar högt. Jag brukar bränna ner /usr/portage/distfiles på cd istället...utifall något konstigt skulle hända. Hmm.

----------

## nemhain

Har man 10mbit i väggen känns det lite onödigt att bränna ut filerna :P

----------

